# My collection



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

I thought it was my turn to show off my humidors with contents, hope you enjoy! 

*First humidor - Adorini Chianti - kept at 69%*

*Front*









*Top drawer - mostly singles, looking forward to both Olivas!*









*Middle drawer - mmm, AF Epicure, my mild and hand-out-to-friends drawer*









*Bottom drawer - I'm a Perdomo maduro whore!*









*Second humidor - unknown brand - kept at 62-65%*

*







*

*Top layer - different premiums, ofcourse they are to be shown off through the glass top *
*







*

*bottom layer - all cubans, all are good smokes in my book!! *
*







*

that's it, still got a long way to go on the bottom layers in humidor 2, but the plan is to have it chockfull of CC before long, and get down to some serious aging :smoke:


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Man, I am so jealous! Nice inventory and humi's!


----------



## Slaterstogies (Sep 23, 2009)

wow you have some amazing sticks you are definitly well supplied it is surely beautiful i envy you!


----------



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow what a great collection you have there Carsten! Very nice indeed!


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Niiiiiiice. I'm actually salivating a bit!


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Great collection. Making me drool over here.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Are those Monte Petit Edmundos in the top left corner of the bottom shelf?


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

That is a very nice collection you have there...I love your first humi, very stylish!


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

Wow.. Great Collection..


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Very nice. Cool humi's, I dig how the first one looks like a safe.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Fantastic set up you've got there buddy! Damn.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

outstanding collection


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

Very nice collection. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Outfreakingstanding collection!! The humidor is great. Very stylish and functional as well.


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

That's a pretty sweet collection.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice humis & nice collection.


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

thank you all for your feedback, it's always a funny thing to show of your collection - I believe this is the only forum where a thing like that wouldn't be called boasting! I love it here! 

I also really like my Adorini humidor, it's very well made, and reasonably priced - unfortunately it only took me a month or two of Puff membership for it to be too small  the other one was purchased off of ebay and arrived with the glass top all smashed, so I had to get out my glasscutter and make a new lid ..



scottw said:


> Are those Monte Petit Edmundos in the top left corner of the bottom shelf?


yes it is, if you know it, you'll probably agree that it's a beautiful little smoke in every way ..


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Nice collection Carsten. There are a lot of my favorites in there!


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

nice cigars, I do like your taste.


----------



## ericdriscoll (Jan 4, 2009)

Enjoy those ISOM's!


----------



## JDubb760 (May 17, 2009)

Wow you put those humi's in use, great collection Carsten :thumb: love those humi's,
I hope you keep filling it up.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

hmmm...denmark.

with a wishlist and an addy.

this is too easy...


----------



## bs240 (Sep 28, 2009)

Very Nice I love every thing about those pics


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

bogner said:


> thank you all for your feedback, it's always a funny thing to show of your collection - I believe this is the only forum where a thing like that wouldn't be called boasting! I love it here!
> 
> I also really like my Adorini humidor, it's very well made, and reasonably priced - unfortunately it only took me a month or two of Puff membership for it to be too small  the other one was purchased off of ebay and arrived with the glass top all smashed, so I had to get out my glasscutter and make a new lid ..
> 
> yes it is, if you know it, *you'll probably agree that it's a beautiful little smoke in every way .. *




*I agree 100%*


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Great collection and great sellection.


----------



## mb2006 (Aug 16, 2009)

Very nice !!!


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Very sexy!

May I make love to the second drawer of the second humi! LOL


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

you may have her wednesdays and sundays, all other days she's spoken for!


----------



## Estephano (Sep 30, 2009)

1/2 of my Humi (the other half is my box of Oliva's)


----------



## Cisco Kid H2 (Jan 15, 2009)

Carsten

Nice setup. Spent some time in Denmark a while back. Great smoke shop in downtown Copenhagen not far from the Danish officers quarters.


----------



## Matthias (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice to see you have a similar taste, Carsten!

I'm about to order just that humidor - the Adorini Chianti Medium.

AND

Im about to order a 9-cigars Perdomo sampler since I am really interested in them. They seem to be a good smoke for a nice price and they look good to.

//Ha det gott, M


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

thanks! write your address in your profile, and I'll see if I can throw a couple of Perdomos to Sweden  really nice smokes!



Matthias said:


> Nice to see you have a similar taste, Carsten!
> 
> I'm about to order just that humidor - the Adorini Chianti Medium.
> 
> ...


----------



## Matthias (Dec 24, 2009)

bogner said:


> thanks! write your address in your profile, and I'll see if I can throw a couple of Perdomos to Sweden  really nice smokes!


That would be appreciated! :smoke:

Have you tried all the different Perdomos? Which one is your favorite?

//M


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

no, not by a longshot .. tried the Champagne, Lot 23 Maduro, 10 Anniv. Maduro and Habano Maduro .. the 3 last ended up in my humidor


----------



## ShortyStogie (Oct 7, 2009)

Nice collection... I'm not familiar with the non-cubans... but the second layer of smokes.. wow! Just got some MC Pet. Edmundos, RYJ Shorts (fabulous) and Bolivar Royal Coronas. All three are stunning.

What is the smoke 'below' the edmundos?

-SS


----------



## Matthias (Dec 24, 2009)

bogner said:


> no, not by a longshot .. tried the Champagne, Lot 23 Maduro, 10 Anniv. Maduro and Habano Maduro .. the 3 last ended up in my humidor


Ok 

Where do you buy yours?

//M


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

Cisco Kid H2 said:


> Carsten
> 
> Nice setup. Spent some time in Denmark a while back. Great smoke shop in downtown Copenhagen not far from the Danish officers quarters.


I'm not that familiar with shops in Copenhagen, but was it a shop where you could actually sit and enjoy a cigar, or just purchase?


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

ShortyStogie said:


> Nice collection... I'm not familiar with the non-cubans... but the second layer of smokes.. wow! Just got some MC Pet. Edmundos, RYJ Shorts (fabulous) and Bolivar Royal Coronas. All three are stunning.
> 
> What is the smoke 'below' the edmundos?
> 
> -SS


I appreciate the kind words  the smoke below the edmundos is the Ramon Allones Specially Selected - great smoke!!


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

Matthias said:


> Ok
> 
> Where do you buy yours?
> 
> //M


I buy my non-Cubans at cigarplace.biz - he ships in way that make the parcel less interesting to customs


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

bogner said:


> I appreciate the kind words  the smoke below the edmundos is the Ramon Allones Specially Selected - great smoke!!


+1 on Ramon Allones SS. Wonderful smoke


----------



## Matthias (Dec 24, 2009)

bogner said:


> I buy my non-Cubans at cigarplace.biz - he ships in way that make the parcel less interesting to customs


A new place to browse then!


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

yes sir, spent quite a few bucks there ..  

I was gonna bomb you some Perdomos, but I just received 4 singles from a Danish retailer and they were all cracked due to the cold weather, so I think it's safer to wait until the weather gets warmer .. sad excuse I know, but it would be a shame to send you 4-5 sticks only to have you chuck'em in the trash :/ still trying to work out what to do with the sticks, with the retailer - he should atleast have zip-locked them to keep them drying out


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

bogner said:


> yes sir, spent quite a few bucks there ..
> 
> I was gonna bomb you some Perdomos, but I just received 4 singles from a Danish retailer and they were all cracked due to the cold weather, so I think it's safer to wait until the weather gets warmer .. sad excuse I know, but it would be a shame to send you 4-5 sticks only to have you chuck'em in the trash :/ still trying to work out what to do with the sticks, with the retailer - he should atleast have zip-locked them to keep them drying out


Hello carsen, You are missing a cigar or two or three, I will be sending over a P2, D4 and a NC Avo XO intermezzo but as you said it is a little too cold to ship now.:thumb: :bolt:


----------



## Matthias (Dec 24, 2009)

bogner said:


> yes sir, spent quite a few bucks there ..
> 
> I was gonna bomb you some Perdomos, but I just received 4 singles from a Danish retailer and they were all cracked due to the cold weather, so I think it's safer to wait until the weather gets warmer .. sad excuse I know, but it would be a shame to send you 4-5 sticks only to have you chuck'em in the trash :/ still trying to work out what to do with the sticks, with the retailer - he should atleast have zip-locked them to keep them drying out


What a bummer for you! Hope he replaces them.

No stress on my account! 
Better to be safe than sorry. It's getting less cold up here and I do hope it will stay warmer than -10 for the rest of the winter - getting tired of -20!

//M


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

salmonfly said:


> Hello carsen, You are missing a cigar or two or three, I will be sending over a P2, D4 and a NC Avo XO intermezzo but as you said it is a little too cold to ship now.:thumb: :bolt:


wow Raph, that's a really nice gesture!! hope the weather will warm up soon then :thumb: who knows, maybe the post will bring some your way too


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Matthias said:


> What a bummer for you! Hope he replaces them.
> 
> No stress on my account!
> Better to be safe than sorry. It's getting less cold up here and I do hope it will stay warmer than -10 for the rest of the winter - getting tired of -20!
> ...


Hej Matthias, what part of Sweden are you from? You can drop me a PM.:gossip:


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

Matthias said:


> What a bummer for you! Hope he replaces them.


thanks, he actually did! I received them this morning .. in the meantime I ordered some 'torcedor' glue so I'm going to try and mend the destroyed ones - and if they're still unsmokeable after that, atleast I tried


----------



## Matthias (Dec 24, 2009)

bogner said:


> thanks, he actually did! I received them this morning .. in the meantime I ordered some 'torcedor' glue so I'm going to try and mend the destroyed ones - and if they're still unsmokeable after that, atleast I tried


Well at least you tried. And if it works you have some bonus smokes!
I have never used it myself so I don't know how hard it is to use it.

//M


----------

